# Colors to go with bathroom stone



## lostintranslatn (Jun 6, 2013)

Hello! My husband and I are in the process of closing on our first home, and I am busily planning how to decorate and paint each square foot.  Two rooms that have me stumped are the bathrooms--they've been really nicely redone with the stone (is that granite?) pictured below. I'm just not sure what color scheme to match with it--do I pull browns and earth tones, or do I look for greys and contrast with pops of color? In the master bath I'd like to paint or stain the cabinets, and in the guest bath I'd like to paint the walls and possibly the cabinets as well. I'll also need a color scheme for accessories in both. We're doing the rest of the house in very modern and clean greys and whites with a minimalist/mid-century modern aesthetic, but I want the bathrooms (especially the guest's) to feel like a bit of an oasis in the house. Any suggestions or tips would be extremely gratefully accepted! Thank you so much!
Guest bath:








Guest bath:








Master bath:








Master bath:


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Your not going to be staining those inexpencive cabinets.
There's only a paper thin layer of material on the surface that would wear through if you sanded it to much.


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

jmo, but white looks CHEAP. and when buying home things, look at the cheapest, its white. 

replace the cabinets with a nice natural wood. and paint the room and little darker earth tone.
this will give the room/s a warm cozy feel. jmo. ymmv

oh, and replace the cheap mirrors and lights. and granite tops


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

I have a similar bath in my own home. Here is what I am playing with. I am deciding on the values of the colors for the ceiling and walls. I will probably pick up the deeper tones I want with towels and so forth.

I, like you, have a fair amount of nice color rendered light so I think I can get away with darker colors without turning the place cave like.

Shoemakers children have no shoes. Color consultants have trouble picking colors for themselves.


----------



## creeper (Mar 11, 2011)

Here is my opinion as a RE rep. That last column of purples is difficult to tolerate. I do not find it warm, fun or classy. 
Say no to purple..bleh..


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

creeper said:


> Here is my opinion as a RE rep. That last column of purples is difficult to tolerate. I do not find it warm, fun or classy.
> Say no to purple..bleh..


Wasn't doing it for me either. I do like the teal and blue violet though


----------



## henrylarry6 (Nov 2, 2012)

According to me purple will look good on this type of bathroom stone, in fact I find it fresh and classy.


----------



## katypaver (Jun 26, 2013)

Just use lighter shades of the existing tiles you have in there or pick one of the colors,then mix that,small amount ,into cream or white shades to accent them.


----------



## Evie traacy (May 21, 2013)

I think any light color go well as it gives spacious look so its its wise to choose any light color.


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

creeper said:


> Here is my opinion as a RE rep. That last column of purples is difficult to tolerate. I do not find it warm, fun or classy.
> Say no to purple..bleh..


I happen to think deep purple with gold, reeks regal class and is perfect for a throne room for his or her majesties. If I ever found such a place? 

But since all my bath fixtures are solid 60K Platinum and not 14K gold plated? And I have no remaining loyalties to her majesty like my Canadian and Australian friends?

I ordered towels. In deep blue and interior designer du jour says I need at least one soap dish. I told her just go find it. Bill me. All she needed to hear. It will cost less but she will not be shopping at Taregee. Those of you who have never tapped the design community really miss something special. 

Ceilings are going to be off the tile color I do not want to replace. Walls will be a nice denim. Lighting, of course is at 6500K and coloring rendering of 95. 

I need a shower curtain for one bath and decided I might do my own. Anybody have a real issue with jellied animals?


----------



## ccarlisle (Jul 2, 2008)

It's not that I don't think colour isn't important - it is - but colour may be one of the last things I'd set my mind to in the case of these 2 bathrooms. I don't want to rain on your parade in any way, after all, it's not my house nor my money and advice is cheap here, but I think Fixin' it's post early this month is closer to the mark than any advice on what shades of purple, or teal or cream we could give IMO...

Because I look at these photos and I notice the following: white cabinets, cream toilet, white vanity, $25 plumbing fixture, cream receptacle plate, $20 light fixture and odd choice of kinds and shapes of tiles. Those are marble by the way, polished 12"x12" in the guest bathroom and some tumbled in the master, 2" mosaics and 6" squares - and probably the same polished tiles in the shower. To me , it all screams out: "ON SALE THIS WEEK AT HOME DEPOT!"

Now OK that's just my personal view on someone else's bathroom - big deal. But the other side - the restorer's side - of my brain tells me that if what we see is only, say 33% of what makes up a bathroom experience(the plumbing, the waterproofing, the electrical, the fans, the quality of the fixtures etc being the rest), then this is the equalivalent of a "flip": patch it up so that it looks nice ONLY - and sell it. Like mascara on a pig...

And yeah I know there's nothing much that can be done about the plumbing '_now_' - and there may not be the budget for it, but before investing in the first gallon of paint - and hopefuly not from the same origin - I'd spend that dime and upgrade the cabinets, lighting fixtures, plumbing fixtures. Because way before and way after a guest notices the shade of the colour of the paint, they'll notice the cheap water taps, the $20 light fixture - and the cheesy sink.


----------

